

Dropbox Alternative Lima Works With Chromecast, Breaks Into Kickstarter Top 10 - gawenr
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/15/dropbox-alternative-lima-nee-plug-works-with-chromecast-breaks-into-kickstarter-tech-top-10/

======
DonGateley
What they claim for this device is not only not feasible it is not desirable.
As a PC user, programmer and administrator since IBM's first model I am
extraordinarily skeptical that it is for real.

